# mi presento ai nuovi...



## woeisheafy (29 Agosto 2012)

...Visto che sono tornato da poco su MW. 

Sono beppe, ho quasi 20 anni e sono dalla provincia di Vicenza. Rossonero sempre e per sempre!
Mollai il forum tipo un anno fa per vari scazzi personali/impegni...

Anche sull'altro MW ero woeisheafy (in passato metallinho ed heafy27).

Ciao a tutti!


----------

